# Starcraft 2 startet nicht....



## Lupoc (24. Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen. 

Habe mir für die Feiertage das Heard of The swarm dlc günstig zugelegt. Habe mir den Blizzard Launcher runtergeladen und Starcraft 2 runtergeladen. Original besitze ich. Download klappt ohne Probleme. Danach starte ich das Spiel. Bildschirm wird schwarz. Und dann gibt es eine Fehlermeldung dass das Programm wegen einem Fehler geschlossen wird... und das wars.... habe das Spiel 3 mal neu runtergeladen.. sogar 1x von CD installiert..... bekomme es nicht zum laufen....
Wenn ich meinen Rechner (windows10) im abgesicherten Modus starte und das Spiel starte, komme ich wenigstens ins Menü des Spiels. Es kommt zwar eine Meldung dass auf Grund des wenigen VRams (1070 ) die Grafik runter gestellt werden muss, aber ich komme ins Menü...
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob dieses Vram Ding typisch im abgesicherten Modus ist, oder ein Hinweis auf das eigentliche Problem ist. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Dezember 2017)

Hast du den MSI Afterburner drauf plus Riva Statistics Tuner? Wenn ja, in welcher Version? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (24. Dezember 2017)

Jau. Afterburner und Riva Dings sind drauf. Vor 2 oder 3 Wochen gab es eine neue Version. Habe ich aber nich nicht installiert. Warum?


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Dezember 2017)

Hau mal die neueste Version drauf, vor allem von Riva. Eine Version davon hat einen Konflikt mit SC2 verursacht, wodurch sich dieses nicht starten ließ.

Das wäre mein erster Lösungsansatz. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (24. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar. Probiere es gleich aus. Bzw. werde beides mal abschalten und gucken was passiert.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Dezember 2017)

Gerne berichten  

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (24. Dezember 2017)

Definitiv!


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Dezember 2017)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Definitiv!


Geht es denn wieder? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (24. Dezember 2017)

Wie geil, es funktioniert!!!! 
Es liegt wirklich an afterburner und riva. Später mal updaten


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Dezember 2017)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Wie geil, es funktioniert!!!!
> Es liegt wirklich an afterburner und riva. Später mal updaten


Dann viel Spaß! 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (24. Dezember 2017)

Das Update hat leider nichts gebracht  Muss ohne afterburner und co spielen


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Dezember 2017)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Das Update hat leider nichts gebracht  Muss ohne afterburner und co spielen


Zwischendurch gab es mal eine Version, mit der das funktioniert hat. Dann muss man wohl wieder ein Update abwarten. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------

